

Perl is Free Software's COBOL, and That's Ok - hachiya
http://www.ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2012/12/18/perl-cobol.html

======
cms07
This again? Perl is actively used (by choice) by a good portion of the
competent developers of this world. See Dancer and Catalyst for good examples
of active web development. Perl being free software's COBOL makes sense if one
is talking about shell scripts, but even then, those are necessary items, not
just relics of a system with no incentive to change.

